# Pin sight on Zebra Knight



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been shooting this Zebra Knight non stop lately. I found a nice point of aim on the frame and it happens to be the tubing tab on the leather tab. I took some small 1/16 red acrylic rod and cut a tiny section of it and inserted it into the 1632.

In daylight it lights up like my bow sight.

So far works well with my 117 bands (9" latex tube active) and my 1/4 bands (8" 1632 active)

I shoot this with a partial butterfly and upright.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sawwweeeet !
Looks great
Cheerio


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

do you mean regular 117 office bands?,sweet sight i never get that lucky,my sight point would never be that easy


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bigron said:


> do you mean regular 117 office bands?,sweet sight i never get that lucky,my sight point would never be that easy


oops! I mean .177 caliber bands (as in for .177 bbs)


----------

